# Pine River (Qld) 10-07-06



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Ross, I hate to loose HBs and go to ridiculous lengths to get them back as I get attached sentimentally to them. I tolerate loosing them in action to a good fish as they are killed in the line of duty. I think thatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s why I like SPs so much as I never have them long enough to form attachments to them.

Catch ya Scott


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

The first two scenic pics are extra fantastic. Very nice indeed. Well done. Nice to see the others as well.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Very nice photos Ross. Shame about the hb but sounds like a good day overall


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

I've fished those pilons a few times from a stink boat, and never got a single hit, where is the sunken wreck?


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

meoldchina said:


> Some people keep fishing diaries but I just take heaps of photos as it's quite handy to be able to "view the scene of the crime" months or even years later when planning another outing to the same spot.


I find I love looking at the pics of outings both my pics and others. Can't always get out but looking back over pics is beaut. And when I look over my old pics, it is just for remembering, not even for planning a trip - does that mean I am going senile?


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

No it just means you damaged too many brain cells when you were younger, I have that problem too.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

meoldchina said:


> In fact, if I'm out on a Kayakfishing trip and have managed to take a few snaps, I will often rush home early so that I can download the piccies to see what sort of a day I am having :?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That is so funny!

I also like to look at mine the same day I have been fishing.


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

First post, I haven't checked yet but I've been told there are two wrecks there one is always submerged. Also some submerged pylons as well.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Shayned, good to have you on board.


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

Geez Ross, You're carving it up lately! Good stuff. I havent been able to get out for a while but enjoying all the reports.
Cheers,
Jake


----------

